# Dichro enlarger



## whinewine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello: (I DON'T KNOW IF THIS IS IN THE RIGHT FORUM- IF NOT, PLEASE MOVE IT TO THE CORRECT AREA- Thank you.:blushing
I have not done enlarging for years, and since my eyesight has gone bad, I have decided to get rid of all my enlarging equipment; unfortunately, it seems no one wants it & there is no more market for darkroom equipment. 
The enlarger is a Rollei (same as Saunders but with the Rollei name) 6 X 7 CXL dichro enlarger with 2 neg holders (6 X 7 & 35mm). I hate to put it out in the trash-*ANY SUGGESTIONS* as to what it could be used for??? :hail:[or make me an offer]. I also have a large basket of papers (fiber based & otherwise B&W, some cibachrome- mostly 8 X 10 size, trays, safelights, film daylight developing tanks... stuff.
Thank you.


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2010)

Ebay is about your best bet - chances are you might be able to find some completed listings for your items that might suggest a price that you might get - otherwise putting up a listing there means someone might pay for you gear - though unless you have rare/highgrade stuff chances are you'll be looking at very small amounts.

I've seen boxes of camera gear going through some country auctions - never make more than a few £ at most, but its another possible avenue to consider and its easier to leave it with them for auction than trapsing around carboot sales or trying to flog it through ebay and having to deal with postage and packaging.

edit - you might also try asking around local schools/unis as many still have a working darkroom if they support photography.


----------

